# Alternativen zur Siemens S5 Software



## HAutomation (30 Juli 2011)

Ich arbeite alle paar Jahre mal an S5 gesteuerten Maschinen und verwende dafür mein uralt Siemens PG720 mit Step 5 V6.65.
  Da das PG mehr und mehr den Geist aufgibt suche ich nach kostengünstigen Alternativen wie z.B. nicht Siemens S5 Software. 
  Ich teste zurzeit die Demo Version von IBH Softec (offline) und bin soweit sehr zufrieden damit. Jetzt habe ich allerdings Gerüchte gehört dass S5 Projekte die mit IBH geändert wurden dann nicht mehr mit Siemens S5 bearbeitet werden können. Außerdem befürchtet einer meiner Kunden dass S5 Software oder AG Adapter von Fremdanbietern ein Siemens AG unheilbar crashen koennen.

  Hat jemand schon mal solche Probleme mit IBH Produkten gehabt?

Danke,
Juergen


----------



## Senator42 (30 Juli 2011)

*20mA*



> ein Siemens AG unheilbar crashen


das geht auch mit einem defekten orginal Siemensteil.  
S5 CPU Schnittstellen sind TTY 20mA.

Mit non-Siemens-teilen habe ich seit 20 jahren noch nichts abgeschossen.

Man kann allerdings z.B. überlange Netzwerke schreiben. S5 mault dann. 
dem AG ist es wurscht.


----------



## MSB (30 Juli 2011)

HAutomation schrieb:


> Ich teste zurzeit die Demo Version von IBH Softec (offline) und bin soweit sehr zufrieden damit. Jetzt habe ich allerdings Gerüchte gehört dass S5 Projekte die mit IBH geändert wurden dann nicht mehr mit Siemens S5 bearbeitet werden können.


Ich weiß nicht genau worin die Einschränkung der Demo besteht,
aber probiers halt einfach aus ...



HAutomation schrieb:


> Außerdem befürchtet einer meiner Kunden dass S5 Software oder AG Adapter von Fremdanbietern ein Siemens AG unheilbar crashen koennen.


Das kann man beim einhalten der bewährten Prinzipien (AG-Abzug vor Änderung) zu praktisch 100% ausschließen.
Von defekten Schnittstellenkarten wie mein Vorredner schreibt natürlich abgesehen, aber die gibts auch bei Siemens-PG's ...
   Falls du eine (echte) serielle Schnittstelle hast, dann kannst du den Adapter natürlich auch von Siemens nehmen:
MLFB: 6ES5734-1BD20 falls es das von Siemens überhaupt noch gibt.


Als Alternative vielleicht noch:
http://www.deltalogic.de/content/view/50/74/lang,de/
die Software arbeitet direkt mit den S5D Dateien, und somit ist die Kompatibilität zum Original direkter gewährleistet als bei IBH.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## tnt369 (30 Juli 2011)

Mit der von msb empfohlenen alternative (accon pg von deltalogic)
arbeite ich auch seit 1994 und hatte damit noch nie probleme mit
s5-kompatiblität.
nach kurzer einarbeitung läuft das programmieren damit wesentlich
besser als mit dem orginal step5 von siemens.

ich war schon oft mit adapter von anderen herstellern online.
damit ging mir noch nie was kaputt.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (30 Juli 2011)

Falls es nur ums lesen von s5d files geht, um z.b. Bei der umsetzung von s5 auf s7 was nachschlagen zu können, kannst dus mit einem von meinen beiden tools probieren! 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=40921
Oder
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=41928

Aber wie gesagt, nur s5d lesen, kein online zugriff, kein schreiben!


----------



## Senator42 (30 Juli 2011)

*Veto*



MSB schrieb:


> die Software arbeitet direkt mit den S5D Dateien, und somit ist die Kompatibilität zum Original direkter gewährleistet
> 
> Mfg
> Manuel


Auch in der S5d können Programme mit überlangen Netzwerken und sogar Sprünge über Netzwerkgrenzen hinweg, gespeichert werden.
*S5D garantiert hier gar nichts.*

Mit MC5 (aus den 90er jahren) kann man S5D erzeugen die die Siemens-PGs nicht anzeigen können. Allerdings kann es das PG in das AG übertragen.
Also der PG Editor ist das Problem; bzw. dessen Designvorgaben.

Eventuell hat Accon einen "kompatibilitätsschalter" der aufpasst, dass es PG-Kompatibel bleibt.


----------



## MSB (30 Juli 2011)

Hier steht:
Direkter, d.h. es ist keine Im/Export Funktion nötig wie bei der IBH-Software ...

Zugegebenermaßen wenn man allerdings so argumentiert, dann führt kein Weg am Hoffnungslos überteuerten Step5 vorbei,
und damit das wenigstens etwas bezahlbar bleibt am ebenso teueren Siemens-Field-PG.

Wobei selbst da haben zur Glanzzeit der S5 Freaks ja Mittel und Wege gefunden,
das Bausteine eben nicht / nur teilweise in Step5 angezeigt werden können.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## peter(R) (30 Juli 2011)

Ich arbeite seit ca. 20 Jahren mit der IBH Software und hatte nie ein Problem !! Habe es damals gekauft weil es viel einfacher zu handhaben war wie das Original.
Auch einen Adapter von Siemens hatte ich nie. Immer nur einen von IBH. Ebenfalls nie ein Problem gehabt.

Bei meiner aktuellen Version V6.7.0 geht auch "Speichern unter ...   STEP5 Projekt " also ohne Export. Sowie "Öffnen .... STEP5 Projekt also ohne Import.

peter(R)


----------



## Blockmove (30 Juli 2011)

Wir arbeiten auch mit IBH. Keine Probleme ... allerdings muss man mit der Symbolik aufpassen. Bei IBH kann man Umlaute und längere Zeilen eingeben, danach kann man die Symbolik nicht mehr mit Orginal-Step5 lesen

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## corrado (1 August 2011)

..und noch eins.

Der IBH-Software ist es egal ob im PB "Ergänzende Operationen" benutzt werden, z.B. Sprünge, Bittestfunktionen... Sie funktionieren da es dem S5-Prozessor egal ist ob er grad einen FB oder PB abarbeitet.
Wird jedoch ein Programm mit ergänzenden Operationen im PB mit der Siemens-Step5-Software aufgemacht, vielleicht modifiziert, und abgespeichert, werden die "Ergänzende Operationen" im ganzen Baustein als NOPs abgespeichert und da die Änderung ja ins AG soll beim Übertragen dahin auch als NOP ins AG geladen. 

Also wenn der Wechsel weg von Siemens-Software gegangen wurde, nicht mehr unbedingt zurück!

Gruss Corrado


----------



## b1k86-DL (1 August 2011)

Hallo HaAutomation,

evtl. auch eine Alternative für die Siemens S5 Software.

http://www.deltalogic.de/content/view/50/74/lang,de/ Produktinformationen

*http://www.deltalogic.de/downloads/ACCON-PG_V2.62_de.zip Demo Version

Für Fragen kannst dich auch gerne mal melden.

Viele Grüße

Benjamin Kliegel


*


----------



## HAutomation (1 August 2011)

Vielen Dank an alle, das sind eine Menge nuetzlicher Informationen.

Juergen


----------



## Der Pfälzer (1 August 2011)

HAutomation schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an alle, das sind eine Menge n*ue*tzlicher Informationen.
> 
> J*ue*rgen



... noch ein S5-Kommentar-Geschaedigter


----------



## HAutomation (2 August 2011)

... nicht ganz richtig, mehr ein in den USA lebender der keine Umlaute auf seiner Tastatur hat.


----------



## JesperMP (2 August 2011)

Doch hast du.
Erst "¨" dann "u" drucken, dann erscheint ein "ü".

Korrektur: Du hast recht, auf ein US Tastatur gibts auch kein "¨" Taste.

Aber. ist keine Entshuldigung !
<ALT>0196 = Ä
<ALT>0214 = Ö
<ALT>0220 = Ü
<ALT>0228 = ä
<ALT>0246 = ö
<ALT>0252 = ü


----------



## HAutomation (2 August 2011)

Na klar, gehen tut alles.... nur manchmal bin ich halt faul


----------



## Oberchefe (6 August 2011)

hier vielleicht noch eine Alternative:
http://www.process-informatik.de/produkte/pg-2000-komplettpakete


----------

